# A message about SC recipical aggreement



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

House bill, H-3025 is the bill everyone is getting all excited about because they are thinking, "why take my CWP training now when I may not even have to take any training if this bill is passed". That is short sighted thinking at best; if you know about how bills become laws in South Carolina you would know that there is no chance of this bill being passed into law before the end of this legislative session. If you know anything about Mike Pitts you would know that he is first and foremost a big supporter of SLED; SLED does not want the part of this bill that changes our CWP law to a straight recognition state. Therefore, Mike Pitts added a "poison pill" to that bill by adding his amendment for permitless concealed carry. There is no way the SC Senate will get this bill in time to put it on their calendar and bring it up for a vote. Mike Pitts has done this before in previous years and he will continue to do SLED's bidding as long as the voters of Laurens County keep electing him. Get your CWP training now and start carrying to protect yourself and your family. Foothill Training Center


----------

